# RED Crankset Compat. w/ CER MegaEXO BB???



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a K-Force crankset and the left arm is playing loosey goosey with me. It will fall off so I need a new crankset. I have a cerami MEgaEXO BB...will the RED crankset work with that? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicagocmr (Oct 4, 2007)

Not so much. You either need a regualr SRAM / Truvativ GXP or a Ceramic GXP BB.


----------

